# mainboard 1333mhz ram 1600mhz



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

hi,

wenn das mainboard nur 1333mhz ram zulässt, der ram aber auf 1600mhz läuft, stellt es dann ein problem dar oder regelt das mainboard es alleine, den ram auf 1333mhz zu takten?


grüße


----------



## Heretic (7. Juni 2012)

Normal regelt das Board das selber.


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

Nööp ...das Board kann einfach mehr wie 1333 

Ich meine wenn der ram wie du schreibst schon auf 1600Mhz läuft


----------



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

kann ich den ram dann nicht im bios einfach auf 1333 stellen?


----------



## True Monkey (7. Juni 2012)

Kannst du auch ....aber wenn er stabli so läuft warum ?


----------



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

nein, es läuft noch nichts.die frage ist einfach nur, wenn die rams im slot stecken und ich den pc starte, ob ich dann im bios die rams manuell auf 1333 mhz einstellen kann, ohne das irgendwas passiert.warum sollte ich 1333er ram kaufen, wenn der 1600er genauso teuer ist und später direkt zum aufrüsten mitgenommen werden kann!


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Naja, das einzige was dann passiert ist, dass der PC langsamer ist, als wenn du einfach nix machen würdest und die Riegel bei 1600MHz lässt...

Was beim Mainboard als unterstützt steht ist egal, wenn was läuft dann läufts.


----------



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

also kann ich die riegel im bios einfach auf 1333mhz stellen und alles sollte dann so laufen, wie es laufen sollte?


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Ja, aber es wird auch bei 1600MHz alles laufen wie es sollte 

Es kommt *nicht *auf dein Mainboard an, wie schnell dein RAM laufen kann.
1600MHz packt jedes DDR3-Board, da brauchst du dir keine Sorgen machen.

Mal am Rande, um welches Board geht es bei dir eigentlich?


----------



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

um ein günstiges am3 board mit günstigem phenom II x4. ASRock 880GM-LE FX, 880G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland AMD Phenom II X4 945 95W (C3), 4x 3.00GHz, boxed (HDX945WFGMBOX) | Geizhals Deutschland

da ich mir selbst nen schönen pc gebaut habe, und nem kumpel nen guten liano, will mein bruder jetzt gerne auch nen guten computer für wenig geld (office/multimedia). deswegen will ich auch unbedingt stärkere komponente kaufen, wie z.B. die corsair vengance lp black 1600mhz 8gb, bequiet 430 l8, damit (falls er demnächst aufrüsten will) nur das mainboard und die cpu und evtl. die grafikkarte austauschen muss, um z.B. auf nen i5-3450 mit passendem z77 aufzurüsten.

ps: auf der hersteller seite von asrock, sind sogar 1800er (OC) rams mit in der liste.

grüße


pps: lol!! was ein dummer zufall! habe unter geizhals ausversehen das falsche mainboard rausgesucht, es ist dieses hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...80G-So-AM3-Dual-Channel-DDR3-mATX-Retail.html

aber das was bei geizhals ist, könnte doch auch klappen oder? es ist zwar am3+, aber mit 1600 kompatibel!


----------



## xSunshin3x (7. Juni 2012)

Also das zweite ist mit 1600 kompatibel, unterstützt selbst aber nur 1333, d.h. es wird dann automatisch 1333 statt 1600 anliegen, aber funktionieren tut es trotzdem


----------



## chris991 (7. Juni 2012)

gut das ich "ausversehen" das zweite gefunden habe.erstens ist es sogar am3+ und wie du eben gesagt hast, 1600mhz kompatibel und das für einen aufpreis von 1€.entscheidung gefällt, gutes nächtle


----------



## Apfelkuchen (7. Juni 2012)

Ich hab doch schon gesagt, dass es dem board egal ist wie schnell der RAM ist 

Es ist wurscht, ob das Kompatibel ist, das beeinflusst höchstens die Standardeinstellungen.
Laufen wird der RAM bei jeder Geschwidigkeit, die der RAM selbst und der IMC in der CPU packen.

Ein Phenom II macht bei rund 1900-2000MHz zu, egal ob dein Board das will oder nicht 

Gute Nacht


----------

